# Taxi Hondon Valley



## HelenvE (May 12, 2013)

We just bought a holiday home in the campo near Hondon de las Nieves. This summer our daughter wants to spend her holiday there with friends. Since they are 17 they do not have a driving license but would like to go t Elche/Aspe/Alicanteto enjoy the nightlife. How can we arrange safe transportation for them?

Thanks, Helen


----------

